# 777 landing with damaged wing



## sunny91 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Any info on what caused the damage, Sunny ?

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 14, 2008)

found this comment :

this must have happened just before landing, flaps
were beening adjusted for landing, hydraulics
pumps engaged inner flaps levers broke, prob. and
interection joints, causing max pressure. pushing
lever threw upper wing. you could see lever
dangling threw the wing. also inner set of flapps
was not fully down. mostly likely a defective NUT.

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Mar 14, 2008)

Interesting, thanks....

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2008)

Where have you been, Sunny? Missed your posts in this forum. Glad to see you back. Good post!


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 14, 2008)

My Windows crash and my graphic card also. I have to buy a new computer
and try to save all my files. My new computer have 500 gigs, for disk and a Ati
Radeon 9600 Pro for graphic card 512 megs. I hope i will have the peace for 5 yers,,???
Thanks Matt for the welcome..
Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 14, 2008)

You bet, Dude. Miss you here!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow, cool Sunny!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Good to see you back sunni i was getting bored watching reruns


----------



## fly boy (Mar 20, 2008)

wow


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 20, 2008)

Scary....good to see you back Sunny boy...


----------

